# Planung eines Schwimmteichs, Ausführung der Wände mit Putz



## hg6806 (10. Juni 2015)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich letztes Jahr mit dem Schwimmteich beginnen, aber wie das eben bei einem Neubau so ist...
Und zwar plane ich einen recht langen Schwimmteich, wahrscheinlich 12,5m lang, ca. 3-4m breit, damit man auch schöne Bahnen ziehen kann.
Das Ganze sollte, gerade wegen meiner Liebsten, sehr Pool-ähnlich aufgebaut werden mit einer klaren Abgrenzung der Pflanzzone.
Also brauche ich nahezu senkrechte Wände. Glücklicherweise haben wir lehmhaltigen Boden, der praktisch wie eine Eins steht (solange es nicht schüttetet...)
Trotzdem sollten die Wände schön glatt werden. Mauern scheidet aus Kostengründen aus. Jetzt habe ich von der Möglichkeit erfahren einfach die Wände zu verputzen.
Also Estrichmatten anstellen und Zementputz anwerfen und glätten.
Ich habe auch von Fliesmatten gelesen, die vorher ans Erdreich angelegt werden. Bildet sich hier nicht zuviel Luft und dann die Gefahr, dass durch den Wasserdruck der Zement bricht?
Gibt es hier Erfahrungen dazu? Hält das? 
Wie müsste ich den Boden ausführen? Reicht einfach Sand ?
Ich hätte Angst, dass beim Wassereinfüllen etwas nachgibt und dann die Folie reißt.

Danke und viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## neuling (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tobi, 
also wenn du nicht Mauern willst, kannst du den Lehm doch gerade abstechen 
Solange der stehen bleibt natürlich. Dann kannst du Siebdruckplatten nehmen gerade und in Flucht aufstellen. Dahinter verfüllst du das ganze mit einem Gemisch aus Sand und Zement 
3 Teile Sand und ein Teil Zement. Machst es anschließend leicht feucht und lässt es aus härten. 
Das ganze habe ich bei einer Teichvergrößerung gesehen. 
Der hat die Platten 14 Jahre im Boden gehabt und war nix dran. 
Halten wohl unter Luft Anschluss ewig. 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2015)

Servus Tobi

Herzlich Willkommen

Diesen Thread könntest Dir mal durchlesen.

Und wenn du in dieses Unterforum schauen willst, wirst auch noch sehr viele sehr gut Anregungen bekommen.

Wegen der Lehmwände kannst in meiner Signatur noch auf "Mein Ex-Schwimmteich: der Bau" klicken.

Viel Vergnügen beim lesen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## hg6806 (23. Juli 2015)

Moin, 
leider ist noch immer offen wie ich die Wände vom Schwimmteich erstellen soll.
Ich habe erfahren dass die Zementputz Variante bei der Größe recht mühsam sein soll.
Siebdruckplatten wird zu teuer, aber nette Idee.
Schalsteine wäre eine Alternative, in Deutschland bekommt man aber nur bis min. 17,5cm Breite, in Österreich gibt es sogar 15cm. Für die 17,5cm breiten bräuchte ich aber zuviel Beton für die Füllung. Ich komme leider nicht mehr mit einem Betonmischer ans Grundstück ran. 
Normal Mauern geht evtl. Kann man KS Steine nehmen? Bräuchte ich dafür ein Fundament?


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juli 2015)

hg6806 schrieb:


> KS Steine


KS Steine sind nix für die Erde und erst recht nix für im Wasser. Die lösen sich über die Jahre auf wenn Sie nass werden.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Moin, ich habe gestern angefangen die Wände der Teichgrube mit Zementmörtel zu verputzen. Diesen konnte ich nach meiner Meinung ausreichend glatt ziehen. Das Auftragen ging einfach mit der Kelle von der Hand. Ein Sack kostet nicht die Welt. Bei 12m wird das zwar einige Zeit und Säcke in Anspruch nehmen, aber wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2015)

Hi Tobi,

hier gibt es 11,5er Betonschalungssteine
https://www.betonwerk-pallmann.de/produkte/beton-schalungssteine

Da ich nicht weiss, wo du wohnst, kann ich zur Lieferfähigkeit nichts sagen.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem Bau gehabt. Wollte auch KS Steine nehmen. Bin zum Glück davon abgerückt.
Nimm einfach 17.5er - Die sind schneller gefüllt, als du denkst. Da hast du auch bei der Aufstellung gute Stabilität.
Und wenn du den Beton selbst mischt, sind die Kosten auch eher gering und du brauchst dir über die Stabilität keine Gedanken machen.
Bitte die Armierung nicht vergessen.
Kannst ja mal in mein Bauprojekt schauen. Wir lieben Beton .

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## hg6806 (23. Juli 2015)

@Teich4You: Gib mal bitte Infos. Was hast du zwischen Mörtel und Erdreich getan? Vlies oder so gelassen? Hast du auch eine Armierung drin?

@Küstensegler: Danke für die Info: Wohne in Frankfurt am Main, ist also zu weit. Bin aber gerade an der Ostsee (Hohwacht). Hatte euer Projekt schon mal vor einiger Zeit begutachtet.


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2015)

Howacht ist Fahrrad-Reichweite 25 km. Wohne In Stakendorf also kurz vor Schönberg/Holst. 
Kannst gerne mal auf ne Tasse Kaffe vorbeischauen.

Grüße Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2015)

Zwischen Erde und Mörtel habe ich gar nichts getan. Oben etwas über die Kannte gezogen, dadurch hat es noch mehr Stabilität. Nach einem Tag war es wie eine kleine Panzerung. Ich habe es aber nur getan, um dem runterbrechen der Wänden in der Grube vorzusorgen. Man sollte jetzt so schnell wie möglich Vlies und Folie reinlegen und das Ganze mit Wasser füllen, damit sind die Wände gesichert. Glatt ist es aber auch auf jeden Fall. Der Sack Zementmörtel hat so 2,- EUR gekostet. Damit bekommt man 3-4 Quadratmeter abgedeckt.


----------



## hg6806 (24. Juli 2015)

Wow, nicht mal dünne Armierungsmatten wie z.B. für Estrich drin? Und keinen Ringanker oben? Wie hast du denn den Boden gemacht? Wie lange hält das Ganze schon?

Bei Ausführung mit Schalsteinen bräuchte ich knapp 600  17,5er Steine und somit über 7Kubikmeter Beton. Bei 11,5er Schalungssteinen, die ich in der Nähe gefunden habe, bräuchte ich über 700 Steine und ca. 3,6 Kubikmeter Beton.
Da ich mit keinem Mischer mehr aufs Grundstück fahren kann ist das echt übel. Und auch die Anlieferung der Steine....


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juli 2015)

Nene gar nichts drin. Das Ganze hällte jetzt seit zwei Tagen einwandfrei. Aber es soll ja auch nicht ewig offen liegen, sondern so schnell wie möglich mit Folie verkleidet werden. Meien Wände sind allerdings auch nicht so tief. Tiefste Stelle 1,30m. Den Boden habe ich einfach offen gelassen. Ich habe keine geschlossene Wanne gemörtelt. Mir ging es nur darum die Wände zu sichern und zu glätten. Bei einer Wanne hätte ich auch wieder Bedenken wegen Grundwasser. Wenn man Pech hat, kann einem so ein Becken hochschwimmen, wenn irgendwann mal kein Gegendruck da ist. oder es gibt überall Risse in den Wänden. Daher habe ich dem Boden nach unten Luft gelassen, so das es ein offenen System bleibt. 
Ringanker sind nach meinem Wissen dafür da Zugkräfte aufzunehmen. Bei mir zieht ja nichts wirklich. Also von der Statik her. Das ist alles pille palle.  Außerdem habe ich die Wände etwas schräg nach unten laufen lassen. Einzige Ausnahme ist eine Steilwand zur tiefsten Stelle des Teiches. Dort habe ich oben noch eine Reihe alte Ziegel eingemauert. Das aber auch nur, weil ich oben drüber eine Trockenmauer ziehen möchte und mehr Stabilität wollte.


----------



## Sascha696 (24. Juli 2015)

Moin, also 7 Kubikmeter sind auch schnell mit einer Mischmaschine angerührt. Würde sagen mit 2 Mann ist das ganze an einem Tag erledigt und man braucht sich keinen kopf machen das irgendwas nicht hält. Meine Empfehlung wäre ganz klar schalungstein!

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## meinereiner (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Sascha,

7 Kubikmeter, zwei Mann, mit einer Mischmaschine, in einem Tag? 

Ich weiß nicht mit welcher Mischmaschine du arbeitest, und ich weiß natürlich nicht welche zwei Männer (zweimal Conan der Barbar?) dir zur Verfügung stehen.
Aber aus meiner Erfahrung (und die hab ich in den letzten zwei Jahren sammeln können) ist das schon etwas arg optimistisch. 

Ich würde sagen vier Mann minimum:
Ein Mann zur Beschickung der Mischmaschine.
Ein Mann zum Fahren des Schubkarrens (und sonstigen Arbeiten, wie z.B. Zementsack, Wasser etc. bereitstellen).
Ein Mann zum Verfüllen der Schalsteine,
Ein Mann zum Verdichten des Betons.

Über die Zeiten, wie lange eine Mischung (ca. 50 Liter) braucht, bis die fertig ist, bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz im klaren, aber ich glaube das waren so ca. fünf Minuten.
Also für einen Kubikmeter Beton sind das 20 Maschinen, also 100 Minuten. Bei sieben Kubikmeter also 700 Minuten (also über 11,5 Stunden).
Und dann hast du noch keine Pause gemacht. 

Das mit dem Betonieren ist natürlich die eine Sache. Was natürlich noch dazu kommt, ist das Setzen der Schalsteine mit der Bewehrung.
Also alles in allem, wird sich das sowieso über mehrere Tage ziehen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hg6806 (25. Juli 2015)

habe mal zu zweit 1/2 Tag 2 Kubikmeter angerührt mit einem mittelgroßen Mischer. War schon recht sportlich. Das 3,5 fache ist da schon heftig.
Verdammt bei hornbach in Österreich gibt es 15cm Steine fur €1.08 Leider liefern die nicht nach Deutschland. In unsrer Nähe habe ich 11,5 er gefunden. Der möchte aber €1,87 + MwSt + Anlieferung. Bin ich nur für die Steine bei 1500,-


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tobi,

auch wenn Saschas Schätzung ein "wenig" hoch gegriffen sind. Schalungssteine würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nehmen.
Da du sicher eine Tiefe von mind. 1,5 Meter hast, würde ich keine 11,5er nehmen. 17,5er sind bei deiner Größe einfach stabiler.
Dass das Ganze nicht an einem Wocheende ralisiert werden kann, ist dir sicherlich auch klar.
Ich hab meinen gebrauchten Mischen bei 3,2,1 für 50 EUR geschossen. Und der hat sich schon mehrfach rentiert (wird wahrscheinlich auch fürs gleiche wieder verkauft).
Wir haben für ca 100 Steine knapp zwei Tage benötigt. Einen für das Aufstellen und einen für das Ausfüllen. Das Austellen bei dir sollte ja wesentlich schneller gehen, da du ja nicht so viele Kurven hast wie wir.
Also bei senkrechten Wänden gibt es m.E. nichts besseres (Preis/Leistung) als selbstmischen und Schalungssteine (mit Armierung).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Moin, also 7 Kubikmeter sind auch schnell mit einer Mischmaschine angerührt. Würde sagen mit 2 Mann ist das ganze an einem Tag erledigt


Klar, morgens beim Betonwerk angerufen und betteln noch am selben Tag 7 m³ zu bekommen. Dann zum Betonpumpe  hohlen ...... könnte klappen.


----------



## Sascha696 (26. Juli 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> auch wenn Saschas Schätzung ein "wenig" hoch gegriffen sind.
> Carlo



Weiß jetzt nicht wo das Problem liegt, Ein Tag hat 24 Stunden..
Wem allerdings Handy und Zigaretten wichtiger sind..
Schalungsteine am Samstag, Beton am Sonntag und fertig!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Juli 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Ein Tag hat 24 Stunden..



jo - und wenn das nicht reicht, wird Nachts weitergemacht.
Das kenn ich auch. Aber 7 m3 am WE mit setzen der Steine ist trotzdem sportlich.
BTW: Wer raucht schon auf der Arbeit (oder sonst wo - ist doch seit den 80er out).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (26. Juli 2015)

Sascha696 schrieb:


> Beton am Sonntag und fertig!


Na da würden sich meine Nachbarn aber freuen 
und nach 4h und 2,4 to trockenen Beton schleppen in den Mischer kippen und dann ins Loch gießen mit der Karre war ich platt.

LG René


----------



## hg6806 (28. Juli 2015)

So, nach recht kurzem Urlaub wieder zu Hause angekommen. 
@Carlo, echt klasse Projekt und und danke für's Zeigen. Bin echt beeindruckt, gerade die Lufthebepumpe und die ganze Technik!
Leider steht die Frau nicht ganz hinter dem Projekt, so wird es zunehmend schwer, besonders wenn man viel ganz alleine machen muss.

Ich habe jetzt die Tage erstmal vor mein Grundstückrand mit L-Steinen abzustützen. Dann kann ich die Jungs mal fragen wie die's am besten machen würden. So richtige Bauarbeiter haben da 'ne Menge Erfahrung.
Ein Mischer ist ja auch schon lange in meinem Besitz.


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,

schön, dass es euch gefallen hat. Deine Frau hat ist leider vom ganzen Aufwand den wir betrieben haben ein wenig erschlagen worden.
Man kann auch mit viel weniger einen guten Schwimmteich hinbekommen. Bei uns ist es nur so aufwendig geworden, weil wir

Steile Wände haben (da wenig Platz)
Die Auffahrt zum Carport unmittelbar am Teich vorbeiführt
Einen im Winter hohen Grundwasserspiegel haben
Wir ein wenig perfektionistisch sind
Und wir auch ein wenig ängstlich sind (komm mach man lieber noch ein bischen mehr drauf  )
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Blockheadjoker (16. Aug. 2021)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nene gar nichts drin. Das Ganze hällte jetzt seit zwei Tagen einwandfrei. Aber es soll ja auch nicht ewig offen liegen, sondern so schnell wie möglich mit Folie verkleidet werden. Meien Wände sind allerdings auch nicht so tief. Tiefste Stelle 1,30m. Den Boden habe ich einfach offen gelassen. Ich habe keine geschlossene Wanne gemörtelt. Mir ging es nur darum die Wände zu sichern und zu glätten. Bei einer Wanne hätte ich auch wieder Bedenken wegen Grundwasser. Wenn man Pech hat, kann einem so ein Becken hochschwimmen, wenn irgendwann mal kein Gegendruck da ist. oder es gibt überall Risse in den Wänden. Daher habe ich dem Boden nach unten Luft gelassen, so das es ein offenen System bleibt.
> Ringanker sind nach meinem Wissen dafür da Zugkräfte aufzunehmen. Bei mir zieht ja nichts wirklich. Also von der Statik her. Das ist alles pille palle.  Außerdem habe ich die Wände etwas schräg nach unten laufen lassen. Einzige Ausnahme ist eine Steilwand zur tiefsten Stelle des Teiches. Dort habe ich oben noch eine Reihe alte Ziegel eingemauert. Das aber auch nur, weil ich oben drüber eine Trockenmauer ziehen möchte und mehr Stabilität wollte.


Da der Bau bei dir ja schon 6 Jahre her ist, wollte ich mal nachfragen ob das Glätten/Verputzen der Lehmgrube immer noch keine negativen Folgen hatte? 
Habe ohne Verputzen hier in der Region bereits einen Schwimmteich gebaut, solange es zwischen Aushub, Reinlegen der Folie und Befüllung nicht viel regnet und der Lehm weich wird, ist das kein Problem (seit 12 Jahren).  
Nur die Wände hätte ich gerne noch ein bisschen glatter

Danke schon mal
Gruß Markus


----------



## Teich4You (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Markus. 
Bei mir hat sich einiges verändert seit dem Bau des kleinen Gartenteiches. 
Dieser hatte nur 1 Jahr Bestand.
Daher kann ich dir keine weiteren Erfahrungswerte über diesen Teich mitteilen.

Ich kann dir aber über andere Teiche berichten wo genauso gearbeitet wurde und das auch in etwas größeren stil. 
Wie du selber geschrieben hast ist es nach dem Befüllen sowieso kein Problem, da das Wasser ja gegen die Wände drückt.
Der einzige Fall der Problematisch wäre ist nach dem Ablassen des Teiches und wenn dann von Außen ein Druck entsteht.
Das ist auch der Grund warum einige zu Schalbetonsteinen greifen um Ihre Teiche zu mauern.


----------

